# livebox et OS9



## JPTK (6 Mars 2006)

Salut 

Juste un ptit topic pour savoir si la livebox est pleinement compatible avec OS9 ? 
Vu que c'est de l'ethernet, ça doit pas poser de soucis non ?

Merci.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2006)

Il semblerait que oui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

En tant qu'utilisateur de Livebox et d'OS 9 (pour quelques jours encore), je peux te confirmer que c'est compatible.


----------

